
Red Programming Language 0.6.1: Reactive Programming - akavel
http://www.red-lang.org/2016/06/061-reactive-programming.html
======
akavel
Quoting from the beginning of the article:

 _[We don 't mean] yet-another-FRP framework[, but rather an idea] close to
spreadsheet's model (i.e. Excel formulas). That model has often been praised
for its simplicity and efficiency. You can now use it directly in Red._

 _So, in practice, what is it? It is a way to link one or more object fields
to other fields or global words, by specifying relationships in a block of
code (can be a single expression or a complex multi-step computation). Each
time a source field value changes, the target value is immediatly updated, you
don 't have to call a function for that, it's pretty much define-and-forget._

